# Marklin Guterzug HO Train Set ? (image Intense)



## nine9d (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello all,
My name is Ross and I am new to this website. I have a question that I am hoping to get help with if possible.

About 2 years ago I bought a vintage Marklin train set in the box for me and my son. We had played with it a few times and haven't since touched it. I wanted to get more information on it but can find hardly anything online. It was made in Germany and has a number of 2975 on the box. It looks like a real old item (perhaps the 50's to the 70's). I had took some pics and posted them below. Can anyone help me with anymore information on the set? I had sent this message to another person to start out with, and then I found this forum. I wanted to decide if I should sell it or keep it. Thanks so much for your time.

Regards,
Ross


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome nine9d, you've got a jem of a set, a Marklin AC current train set! These trains run like a Lionel train. The set uses three rails, two for current (the center rail is the current pick up for the springy strip on the bottem of the loxomotive), and a third rail for ethier no use or running the train the opposite direction. These trains, Marklin, run some high pennies, and if you have the time, I suggest you run it and build a layout with your son. Build a 5' x 9' board layout together! It's better than half the stuff kids and teens, like myself do these days. However, if you don't exactly have a huge budget for old Marklin trains, keep the set as a novel item, and go to a DC train from Walther's Life-Like, or Model Power's Mantua Classics. I'll let you decide though. Welcome to Model Train Forum, hope you'll stick around!


----------



## nine9d (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! Thanks so much for the speedy response. A bunch of good info that you gave me.

Last night I fired it back up and me and my son was just sitting there playing with it (well, watching it go in circles - haha). It is a lot of fun, but I have to consider if I want to keep it or not. When I get into hobbies I get very addicted and seem to go all out on them. I'm not sure if I have the space for a train set like it deserves. The bulk of my space is dedicated to my Saltwater Tank hobby. 

Is it worth it to try to buy add-ons for this set or is it real pricey? Could I do something smaller then the 5' x 9'? SEE, YOU GOT ME THINKING ABOUT IT ALREADY! STOP! LOL.

Anyway, thanks for the info thus far. If anyone has anymore specific info on this set I would appreciate it.

Regards,
Ross


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I noticed lots of Marklin stuff on eBay the other day. Check there to get an idea of what your set may be worth. Otherwise it's only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. Old trains don't necessarily translate into high value. Just depends on how many were made and when, pre-war or post war, new or used, running or not running,rusty or not rusty. All kinds of thing come into play here. List it on Craigs List and see what happens. it's free.
You would do better to get into HO gauge as there are a lot more things you can buy for your pike and the price will be a lot less expensive although none of this stuff is cheap anymore. Ebay has the best prices if you can find what you want. Good luck and have fun. Pete


----------



## nine9d (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to be and sound like a complete noob, but I thought this set that I had was HO scale? Can you explain what the gauges mean to me Pete? I really don't care how much it is worth, just really wanted to decide if I was going to keep it, sell it, build from it, etc...

Thanks again,
Ross


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Ross, what you have is HO gauge. Nice little set, if nothing else, keep it to run around your Christmas Tree if you have one of those. Marklin holds its value well, they are well built and laste for years, I certainly enjoy my two locos...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry 9, didn't mean to mislead you. Shay is right you do have HO scale there and you'd do well to hang on to it. I was suggesting that you work in HO as there is a lot of stuff out there for that scale and reasonably priced too. Pete


----------



## nine9d (Nov 30, 2011)

No worries at all Pete. Is the HO scale mix and match? Or do the different brands not work together? Thanks for all of your help thus far.

- Ross


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Marklin uses a unique three rail system that is powered by 30 volt AC. Their couplers are incompatible with most brands except European Roco, Fleischmann and Lima. Becauase they are three rail _(note the stud in the center of the track and the locomotive's slider shoe)_ they would put a dead short in a two rail layout because it is not necessary to insulate the axles from the metal wheels. Other brand rolling stock can do their track with the exception of the locomotives, they'll just sit with no way to pick-up power. Inventive Marklin owners have converted DC powered locomotives to the AC system, the better quality motors can handle the 30 volts but the mounting of the shoe requires some ingenuity.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

nine9d, you can reduce the dimensions legnth wise, like eight or seven feet or width wise down to four feet, but if you go into DC current HO, you may run into issues. For example, I have a Bachmann New York Central 4-8-4, but it can't take anything less than a 22 inch radius curve, but all my other trains can take the 18 inch radius just fine! So really, what it comes down to, is how big your space is? How much do you want to expand? How much you have ($)? And, how long you want to take? Model railroading is somthing that takes time, and patiences. Do it over time with your son, and it will be a happy time you'll share. Go ahead, keep the set, and you two can start to, and have, the coolest German model train layout, this side of the remains of the Berlin Wall!!!


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I had that very same set several years ago given to me by a friend. His mother was divesting herself of his father's "junk" after they divorced, and he had no interest in them. The lot came with a ton of extra C track and a newer transformer. That little locomotive was a growler for sure. 
I wanted to build on the great start I had, but after looking at Ebay for Marklin stuff decided that it was all above my budget, so instead I sold the set. Wish now I had kept it. 
I knew a guy in Salt Lake City who was an avid Marklin fan and he showed me some stuff he had from the 50's. Even had a few pieces with Nazi symbols on them. He wasn't afraid to run them as he had built a reasonably large and very complex layout in his basement family room. The old stuff growled just like my set. He told me the set I had was from the mid-70's and with a little care would last me a lifetime. Every nook and cranny in his basement was crammed to the ceiling with Marklin trains exclusively. He must have had a million dollars' worth of trains. It was amazing.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That guy embodies all of our dreams... A full basement of model trains!!! God bless that guy. -


----------



## sicklyscott (Nov 29, 2011)

My father picked up some Marklin trains off a friend's father when I was a kid. I was under the impression that if the train was stamped "Germany" it was pre-Berlin Wall. I could be wrong however. We had a 12 x 8 setup in our basement which had 3 rings around the outside of the old Marklin trains. We had loads of track and switches, I remember my dad trying to read the manuals in german!

I realize my post isn't very relevant. I went to a train show this past weekend and after 18+ years without trains in my life I've been bitten by the bug again. The Marklin setups always interested me, they're like ancient relics. I'll have to get some pictures after i get my dad to dig them all out.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont know how sensitive the transformer or motor in the loco is but if you look closely on the transformer it is designed for European 50Hz power not the North American 60Hz. This could be an issue and cause overheating. I would look into this a little more before playing with the train for any long periods of time.

Massey


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Marklin's DC HAMO, espically the Netherland State Railways 1200 Class (A Baldwin-Westinghous designed Electric!). Let me tell you, HAMO's are no Ham's! They are the some of the best locomotives I've ever ran. And what I payed for this lot of Marklin's, Roco's, Lima's, and Flieshman's, is just about worth one of the 1200's (I have a few, and it was a big lot!). There expensive, but for $3 to $4 bucks a peice, I made off like a bandit! -


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

sicklyscott said:


> I was under the impression that if the train was stamped "Germany" it was pre-Berlin Wall. I could be wrong however.


You're correct...:thumbsup:

BTW, welcome to the forum....


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Massey said:


> I dont know how sensitive the transformer or motor in the loco is but if you look closely on the transformer it is designed for European 50Hz power not the North American 60Hz. This could be an issue and cause overheating. I would look into this a little more before playing with the train for any long periods of time.
> 
> Massey


Yes...I couldn't read the label well enough to see if it was 220v or American 110. I have one of their Yankee models, seen here on my Christmas setup...










...I bought a step down transformer to adapt the pre-WWII power that came with my set up. It works quite well and they only run about $30.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I cant see the voltage stat since it appears to be scratched out. The label reads like this

Pr. ???V 50Hz. 10 VA Jsol....

The plug appears to be a 110V plug but I dont know if older 220 plugs were the same back in the day. I know they are not the same today.

Massey


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Massey said:


> The plug appears to be a 110V plug but I dont know if older 220 plugs were the same back in the day. I know they are not the same today.
> 
> Massey


It does look like it's been Americanized. I have a gray Marklin pack that has had that done to it. I don't use it for safety reasons and to preserve it for the day when I can re-install the proper plug.


----------

